# Am i an asshole?



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 18, 2010)

of course, but ill figure this mess out!


----------



## coldsteelrail (Feb 18, 2010)

hey i pm'd you


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 20, 2010)

You wrote up and then later removed some explanation of what the hell you're talking about?
You should not put it up if you're just gonna take it down, but having put it up, you should have left it, deal with it. Now we basically have a useless, waste-of-time thread that says nothing.
Luckily Arrow's reply gives some value to it.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 20, 2010)

hell man. if you loved the girl you met, she's still the same person. she's just stressed and worried. if you love that person she was(still is in the somewhere) then you would be there for her. So then next step would be for you to figure out and get tested. until then, be there for her. if not a lover a friend right? I would help out my friend in a downwards rut.


----------



## NamesWntMatrSoon (Feb 26, 2010)

i think you're a dick...let's move on and spread some nasty shit...stick with her she's all you got now..ya freak  kidding about the freak part...but you are a fucking dick..  much love


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Mar 25, 2010)

yo! i dont have hep. we broke up, it turns out i am an asshole, i never grew up, and to nameswntmatrsoon, uhhh youre a dick?
thanks you to all the people who gave me real advice at the time when i really needed some answers and the anonymity of the www.
i edited this thread because im not tech enough to know how to delete it now that things are somewhat resolved duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

